# Hinterrad hat Spiel



## benni260 (8. April 2012)

Hi,

seit der letzten Reinigung vor einigen Tagen scheint mein HR bei meinem Yellowstone etwas Spiel zu haben. Hatte das HR abmontiert und nach der Reinigung wieder montiert. Der Schnellspanner sitzt auch ordnungsgemäß und ist fest zu gegezogen. Jedoch kann ich das HR leicht nach links und rechts hin und her bewegen, als ob es nicht richtig fest sitzt. Was könnte das verursachen?

Ich wollte gleich in Wald fahren  und ein bisschen heizen und hoffe das ich keine Probleme bekomme.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (8. April 2012)

An der Kassette rechts ist eine Mutter, quasi zwischen Kassette und Rahmen. Diese Mutter musst Du mit dem passende Drehmoment anziehen, dann ist das Spiel wieder weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoosa (8. April 2012)

Na hoffentlich ist er nicht schon so damit im Wald


----------



## potsdamradler (8. April 2012)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Nabenpflege.htm
Konuslager, der obige Tipp hilft auf die Schnelle, brauchst zwei 17er Schlüssel-  zum gegenhalten der Mutter auf der anderen Seite.
Nicht zu stramm einstellen ! Aber der Tipp ist Edelpfusch, nach Ostern die Achse demontieren, die Kassettenseite stramm kontern und nur auf der gegenüberligenden Seite einstellen. Etwas fricklig, da beim kontern wieder Spiel entsteht...

Greetz


----------



## benni260 (8. April 2012)

Hi,

erstmal Frohe Ostern!! Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung hab es erst mal so gemacht wie Schotterp1ste es beschrieben hat. Die Mutter war locker drauf und hab sie fest gezogen. Problem ist mit meinem Werkzeug komme auf der Kassettenseite leider nicht mit dem Schlüssel rein, sodass er die Mutter greifen kann. Brauche wohl nen etwas dünneren Schlüsselsatz.

Hat auf jeden Fall funktioniert und das Spiel ist weg. Danach hat ich ne schöne Tour durch Stadtwald hier in Koblenz. 

Und dann ist mir doch glatt beim vielen Bergauffahren die Kette zwischen Speichen und Kassette gerutscht (hab mich verschaltet) und hat wohl von dem blöden Plastikschutz eine kleine Halterung abgebrochen. Diese hat dann später die Kassette blockiert und ich dachte schon das etwas mit der Schaltung nicht stimmt . Mein Kumpel hat mich dann auf das kleine Plastikteil hingewiesn, entfernt und es ging weiter. Eben zu Hause angekommen, hab ich dann den Plastikschutz entfernt...

Trotz der kleinen Panne hatten wir heut ne schöne Ostertour!!


----------

